# Suggestions for donor sperm



## Tes (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm about to embark on IVF using donor sperm. I've looked at various sperm donors from London Sperm Bank to Cyros. Does anyone have any suggestions where to go to get donor sperm.Likely to have treatment at IVF Hammersmith.

thanks 

Tes


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Tes,

Have you checked with your clinic which sperm banks are ok? Some of them will only accept certain ones.

I had to use my clinics in house sperm bank but if I hadn't I was thinking London sperm bank. This is purely because their screening process is really comprehensive and I think it's important that the child has the opportunity to find out more about their donor if they want to when they're an adult. It seemed easier if the donor was British based. My friend has a gorgeous little girl from a London sperm bank donor and was lucky to fall pregnant on her first try of iui. 

Good luck!

Herts x


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi we used the european sperm bank and paid extra money to get detailed information on the donor, childhood photograph etc, and medical information on him and his family. We also purchased enough for quite a few attempts. We found there website really easy to navigate and narrow down what we were looking for x


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

We used the London sperm bank as that was easiest for our clinic and cheaper.  Our daughter is from our first IVF cycle.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, I agree with Herts; have you spoken to your clinic? It may be that they have their own sperm bank, require you to use a specific one or perhaps have a recommendation for you. We're in Yorkshire and our clinic sourced donor sperm through the European Sperm Bank for us.

If your clinic is open to using any bank, it depends on what you're looking for really and how much information you want to have. Like Pinkchick said, you can view the ESB catalogue online and pay to view a baby photo, extended profile and hear an audio interview with the donor. I don't know if all clinics offer this. ESB donors are likely to be Danish, though, so if you would prefer a British donor you'd have to be looking within this country.


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

We used brighton fertility associates as we wanted a British bank and there were no Cmv negative elsewhere that fit our criteria


----------

